# new guy around here =D



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey guys I'm new to the site but not new to the game of photography.
I'm a 17 year old student trying to get his name out in the field, 
tell me what you think and how I can improve my pictures​
*Panoramic Shot Of Miami*






*South Beach




For Larger Version (Below)
*http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3217/2322324023_b9ebc34712_b.jpg

*Traditions Bridge HDR*




*For Larger Version (Below)
*http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3234/2318838538_0774577ab4_b.jpg

*Drifting




For Larger Version (Below)
*http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3239/2344412708_397202e8a4_b.jpg

*Chris Salay





For Larger Version (Below)
*http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2368/2184713156_b7539d8c7e_b.jpg

*Goose




For Larger Version (Below)
*http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2155/2177249810_2cc0dd2a9d_b.jpg

*Amber Abla




For Larger Version (Below)
*http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3107/2347843085_a1fcd1ce29_b.jpg


Alright thats what I have for you, for now. Tell me what you think. Critique them to death to, don't go easy on me. If i need to improve, i need to improve. DON'T SUGARCOAT ANYTHING 
=D have a nice day​


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Mar 25, 2008)

Awesome shots; each and every one of them!

There's very little to fault on any of them IMO.


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks =D
keep the comments and criticisms coming


----------



## ACaptain7 (Mar 25, 2008)

love the first one, what did you use to achieve it? (camera/set up/editing etc.) I am also a beginner and am trying to learn as much as I can


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 25, 2008)

pano was using:
nikon d80 18-135
and a tripod

i exposed to the center of the skyline so when i get there it wont be over

take a picture move camera and make sure to over lap the pictures a little bit

editing wise just used photoshop cs3


----------



## andrew99 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow, awesome shots!  I would be proud of all of those!


----------



## ACaptain7 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks a lot.
Again, nice shots.


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 25, 2008)

andrew99 said:


> Wow, awesome shots!  I would be proud of all of those!




in a way i am
but in ways im not

im way to hard on myself


----------



## Doug (Mar 25, 2008)

Great shots and Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 25, 2008)

Doug said:


> Great shots and Welcome to the forum.



thanks doug =D


----------



## SamSt (Mar 25, 2008)

I really like the hockey net one. Good Idea! Did you post this on SP?
I think I remember it from a while ago


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 25, 2008)

SamSt said:


> I really like the hockey net one. Good Idea! Did you post this on SP?
> I think I remember it from a while ago



yeah
SP is really getting on my nerves
its just a bunch a ego tripping kids


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 25, 2008)

ZackHughesPhotography said:


> DON'T SUGARCOAT ANYTHING​



Alright...they all suck!

Just kidding! They are all great photos. I'm impressed, for a 17 yr old (no offense, just seems like you haven't had as long to learn to take such great photos) My favorite is the pano of Miami.


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 25, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> Alright...they all suck!
> 
> Just kidding! They are all great photos. I'm impressed, for a 17 yr old (no offense, just seems like you haven't had as long to learn to take such great photos) My favorite is the pano of Miami.



thanks yeah im getting the pano printed tomorrow

its gonna be 7x36 haha
trying to find a place to print it was a hassle
fedex-kinkos FTW
haha

im gonna put red LED's in the frame to illuminate it

and it will be in a gallery on Saturday
so stoked


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 25, 2008)

What body/lens did you use for these and what settings did you have for your pano?


----------



## Harmony (Mar 25, 2008)

Impressive pan of that car!

My one (tiny) nitpick is of the pano. There is a very noticeable blue sky around one of the buildings, which should be easy enough to photoshop to match the rest of the sky.

But beautiful photos and welcome to TPF!


Question: what is SP?


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 25, 2008)

Harmony said:


> Impressive pan of that car!
> 
> My one (tiny) nitpick is of the pano. There is a very noticeable blue sky around one of the buildings, which should be easy enough to photoshop to match the rest of the sky.



It looks to me like the blue sky is from the super bright building directly below it; looks like the blue sky should be there, I don't see it as a mistake or anything. Also, if you look to the far right, you'll see the sky has a slight reddish tint. That's just the way the city sky is at night depending on the color of the light from the city directly below.


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 25, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> What body/lens did you use for these and what settings did you have for your pano?



*Settings For Pano*
d80
18-135
4 seconds
f/5
iso-100

All of the pictures i used a d80 with a 18-135
but 2 and 3 are a 10.5 fisheye

*My Equipment*
-Nikon D80 
-Nikkor 18-135mm 1:3.5-5.6 
-Nikkor 60mm Macro 1:2.8 
-Nikkor 70-200mm 1:2.8 
-Nikkor 10.5mm 1:2.8 
-Tokina 28-70mm 1:3.5-4.5 
-Quantaray 100-300mm 1:4.5-6.7
-Speedlight SB 600


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 25, 2008)

Harmony said:


> Impressive pan of that car!
> 
> My one (tiny) nitpick is of the pano. There is a very noticeable blue sky around one of the buildings, which should be easy enough to photoshop to match the rest of the sky.
> 
> ...



SP is skateperception

and the blue sky is from the white building that reflects light like a mirror


----------



## Harmony (Mar 25, 2008)

Yup. I get WHY it's blue... I just stated I would like it better black.


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 25, 2008)

idk no offence but i like how it is
it draws attention to it
i just like how it stands out


----------



## Harmony (Mar 25, 2008)

And that's fine .

You said it's going to be in a gallery on Saturday?


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah registered it today, getting it framed and printed tomorrow droping it off friday night


----------



## Harmony (Mar 25, 2008)

Where abouts is it located?

Is it specifically panos?


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 25, 2008)

im located in florida
and the gallery is at my school?
weird an art guild rents the office out 
but i have the pano and the 2nd one in it
trying to sell both for 50,

just for refrence would u guys buy them for 50?


----------



## The Empress (Mar 25, 2008)

Great Shots!!!


----------



## Traxtor (Mar 25, 2008)

Truely amazing shots man. Very nice work! They are worth 50 bucks for sure.


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 25, 2008)

think i should go up in price at all, try and get as much as possible?


----------



## Traxtor (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah you should indeed. Just watch out so you don't price them skyhigh. But how much is your call.


----------



## Harmony (Mar 25, 2008)

I (as a student, no less) would pay as much as 80 bucks. But I wouldn't be able to afford anything above that.


----------



## MX962 (Mar 25, 2008)

They all look realy good,was thinking your pano was tilted slightly ,but I think its more of an illusion of angle,good job


----------



## Traxtor (Mar 26, 2008)

What lense did you use one the South Beach picture? Is it a fisheye lense?


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 26, 2008)

Traxtor said:


> What lense did you use one the South Beach picture? Is it a fisheye lense?



10.5 fisheye


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 26, 2008)

lil bump ;D


----------



## Traxtor (Mar 27, 2008)

Remember to write in here after saturday man  I'm really wondering how much your gonna get for them.


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 27, 2008)

Traxtor said:


> Remember to write in here after saturday man  I'm really wondering how much your gonna get for them.



i deff will, thats if i even sell them


----------



## Traxtor (Mar 27, 2008)

hehe, have you decided a price yet?


----------



## bradster76 (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice work :thumbup: So, now I know where that whole diet came from...hehe


----------



## Jus7 A Phas3 (Mar 27, 2008)

Those are really good photos. I must say your skate photos make me mad because their so good.:] So I would like to know did you only use that one speed light or did you used some flood lights or something aswell?


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 27, 2008)

Traxtor said:


> hehe, have you decided a price yet?


 
yeah only 50


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 27, 2008)

Jus7 A Phas3 said:


> Those are really good photos. I must say your skate photos make me mad because their so good.:] So I would like to know did you only use that one speed light or did you used some flood lights or something aswell?


 
only one sb600


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 27, 2008)

bradster76 said:


> Nice work :thumbup: So, now I know where that whole diet came from...hehe


 
whole diet?


----------



## Traxtor (Mar 27, 2008)

ZackHughesPhotography said:


> yeah only 50



I guess you'll get a sale then


----------



## Traxtor (Mar 27, 2008)

BTW: will you take a picture of the picture (eeh) when it's in the gallery? Wanna see how it looks with the frame and everything


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 27, 2008)

Traxtor said:


> BTW: will you take a picture of the picture (eeh) when it's in the gallery? Wanna see how it looks with the frame and everything



will do
its matted black with a gold frame


----------



## logan9967 (Mar 28, 2008)

love them


----------



## bradster76 (Mar 28, 2008)

ZackHughesPhotography said:


> whole diet?


 

Yah, making a joke about "south beach", ya know the "South Beach Diet" they had going for a while...

Just a reference joke is all :mrgreen:


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 28, 2008)

bradster76 said:


> Yah, making a joke about "south beach", ya know the "South Beach Diet" they had going for a while...
> 
> Just a reference joke is all :mrgreen:




oh lol ok i gotcha


----------



## Traxtor (Mar 30, 2008)

How did it go yesterday? Any sale?


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 30, 2008)

i ended up not selling it 
it was marked at 50
but i spent a total of 125 into it
so even if i did sell it i would not of broke even

and the show isnt till this week or next week, yesterday was just dropping it off and hanging the work

but ill let you know about the other one if it sells


----------



## Traxtor (Mar 30, 2008)

Ah I see. Well you should hang on to it then


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 30, 2008)

Traxtor said:


> Ah I see. Well you should hang on to it then




haha im gonna see it after i get it back for like 150,
but i found a cheaper way of printing
ill go to ritz camera and print 4 pano's on one sheet of 28x36
and get 4 for 39.99
so thats 10 dollars a print =D


----------



## 68Whiskey (Mar 30, 2008)

If you want to get your name out there make it known, pass out business cards, get a true website going (Loose the MySpace unless you do *A LOT *of local band photography) and get to know people in high places.


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 30, 2008)

68Whiskey said:


> If you want to get your name out there make it known, pass out business cards, get a true website going (Loose the MySpace unless you do *A LOT *of local band photography) and get to know people in high places.



i have the business cards
im starting to do alot of band photography
as for the website, im kinda slow on the money part, I NEED A JOB BAD!!!


----------



## logan9967 (Mar 30, 2008)

go for it, i'm 17 too, i wanted to do what your already on the track for, go for it, your pics are amazing i have no doubt you can make a career of it


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 30, 2008)

logan9967 said:


> go for it, i'm 17 too, i wanted to do what your already on the track for, go for it, your pics are amazing i have no doubt you can make a career of it



u just made my day bro =D


----------



## 68Whiskey (Mar 30, 2008)

ZackHughesPhotography said:


> i have the business cards
> im starting to do alot of band photography
> as for the website, im kinda slow on the money part, I NEED A JOB BAD!!!



Beg your parents for $30.00, that will get you a domain and web hosting for a year from DreamHost (with a coupon), then bam. You haz a website. Or just pay $10.00 for a domain name such as ZackHughesPhotography.com and PM me, I can add as many domains to my plan for web space as I want, I would be more than willing to help you get a website going.


----------



## logan9967 (Mar 30, 2008)

good now make my day and please share the second pics secrets? i'll take my wideangle out tonight and try and get something like it, but i'm curious about the settings you used, and also if you had any filters or anything, or like any post processing, the colors are really great on it and i love the lighting


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 30, 2008)

logan9967 said:


> good now make my day and please share the second pics secrets? i'll take my wideangle out tonight and try and get something like it, but i'm curious about the settings you used, and also if you had any filters or anything, or like any post processing, the colors are really great on it and i love the lighting




first off do u have a wide angle or a fisheye?
wide angles have horrible glass 
i used a 10.5 fisheye

settings:
Exposure: 						5 sec
Aperture: 						f/10
ISO: 125

post processing:
hue adjustments
levels
brightness and contrast
and shadow and highlights


----------



## logan9967 (Mar 30, 2008)

ooh looks good for settings and processing* i will give it a try, and it is a wide angle, i use a tokina 12-24, i dont think the glass is terrible


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 30, 2008)

logan9967 said:


> ooh looks good for settings and processing* i will give it a try, and it is a wide angle, i use a tokina 12-24, i dont think the glass is terrible




oh yeah good lens
when i think oh wide angle i think of the screw on crap

how is that lens?
was thinking about getting the nikkor 14-24


----------



## chantal7 (Mar 30, 2008)

Amazing, all of them... keep it up


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 31, 2008)

so i ended up getting first place
ill get pictures up later


----------



## Traxtor (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrates man


----------



## logan9967 (Mar 31, 2008)

hey congratulations! let that boost your ego a little more and further what i told you before!  

and about the lens i love it, it's sharp, versatile, the zooms great, it feels sturdy and expensive, only issue i have with it is the vignetting, but the is only because i like to pop on a uv filter for safe keeping, so i would of like to seen them make it taking that in account, but whatever it's no real problem. oh also i get black lines when i have the lens hood on. but once again. those things are optional. you should be completely fine with the nikkor 14mm


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks guys
i wanna get th 14-24 so bad
i need some saving to do


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 31, 2008)

there it is hung up

and i love how horribly they did on hanging it =/


----------



## logan9967 (Mar 31, 2008)

nice, i wonder if there's a market for credited pics on ebay


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 31, 2008)

huh?


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Mar 31, 2008)

very, very impressive work.  The skate shots are amazing


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Mar 31, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> very, very impressive work.  The skate shots are amazing



=D thank you?


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Apr 2, 2008)

so not only did i win the contest

i also got a deal with a company who is gonna have a printing company in china print this picture in masses, and they are gonna be shipped to
bed, bath and beyond and other stories that i forgot the names of.

and i will be getting money back for every picture sold

but the size of it will be bigger
i think he said 12x42 or something like that
and it will be printed on canvas


im so happy
and i didnt know this picture was gonna blow up like it did
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Emc209i (Apr 3, 2008)

Dude, I just got back form going over that bridge. Wonderful photography! My favorite it the Pano of the city, with the Nissan drifting second behind it. :thumbup:


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography (Apr 3, 2008)

what bridge?


----------



## logan9967 (Apr 3, 2008)

ZackHughesPhotography said:


> so not only did i win the contest
> 
> i also got a deal with a company who is gonna have a printing company in china print this picture in masses, and they are gonna be shipped to
> bed, bath and beyond and other stories that i forgot the names of.
> ...



wow nice.. told ya so


----------

